# Unloading Memory Card Without Computer?



## qwerte37 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to go backpacking for the next 3 months and intend on bringing my camera (Canon 400D) but not my laptop. Does anyone have any suggestions of how I can store pictures while not having access to computers?

As I understand it, I don't believe I can connect directly from camera to an external hard drive via USB to unload pictures.

I don't believe I can transfer pictures directly from the camera to a USB jump drive.

If I go to photo stores, and use their digital print machines, can they simply put the pictures onto CD/DVD rather than printing them? 

Does anyone else have a suggestion?

I'd rather not buy 10gigs worth of SD cards as it isn't financially viable for my situation.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.



> As I understand it, I don't believe I can connect directly from camera to an external hard drive via USB to unload pictures


As far as I know...some yes and some no.



> I don't believe I can transfer pictures directly from the camera to a USB jump drive.


I don't think so.



> If I go to photo stores, and use their digital print machines, can they simply put the pictures onto CD/DVD rather than printing them?


Many that I have seen will allow you to do this.



> Does anyone else have a suggestion?


There are portable storage devices that have card slots, which would allow you to take out the card...off load it into the device...then back into the camera.  Some of these devices have nice large screen which allow you to view the data...others don't have big color screens...but are more affordable.  Here is a review of one such device


----------



## qwerte37 (Feb 1, 2007)

Big Mike,
Thank you for the quick and informative response!
The link provided it virtually exactly the type of device I had in mind, I simply didn't know such a thing existed. I have not see them in any local Camera stores (Sydney, Australia) should I be looking in computer stores rather than camera stores?

Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## fmw (Feb 1, 2007)

I would just take spare memory cards and do everything when you get back.


----------



## shingfan (Feb 1, 2007)

those are called photo bank...search on ebay or local store...you should be able to find them...they start from 40GB and go up to 120GB.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 2, 2007)

My son in law was all hot to have one of those portrable transfer drives.  he bought one and then sold it one wedding later.  He said it was just too slow.  that he filled up another card before the first one finished copying.  I can not swear to how long that took since I have no idea


----------



## darich (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought an 80gb Wolverine Flashpac from B&H on my recent trip to NY.
I have 4 x 1gb cards and after upgrading from a 6mp Digital Rebel to an 8.2mp 20D and now a 12.8mp 5D i was getting fewer and fewer images on a card.

i also know that in 18months - 2 years i'll probably be looking to upgrade the 5D to whatever is on the market then with around 20mp.

To buy another 2 or 3 1gb cards would have cost me around $75 per card. But the flash pac which reads 7 types of card has 80g and cost around $190.

it'll download one card and allow me to reuse it without access to a computer.

Here it is here
According to the instructions one charge is good for 6gb of transfers although i've never put that to the test.


----------



## usayit (Feb 3, 2007)

I too have the same flashpac.  Not the best in the market but its not expensive.

Things I don't like about my wolverine.

1) Not completely USB bus powered.  Once it is connected as an external harddrive to a workstation and active, it relies on battery power.  Which means it will eventually run out of juice after extended use as an external hard drive.  It will only charge itself from USB while turned off
2) Pretty slow media to flashpac transfer speed compared to competition.
3) Could be smaller. Originally had this
http://www.inoi.com/English/HD182.asp 
which was the size of an older ipod.  The wolverine is larger but it has more capacity than the inoi.  
4) It didn't come with a cigarette lighter adapter to charge in the car.
5) The wall charger is a bit large.  Note: it can also be charged off of USB port while it is turned off.
6) The rubber cover for the CF port isn't attached to the unit in any way.  Almost lost it several times.
7) The CF card physically sticks out a lot when inserted.  Doesn't make me comfortable (seems the CF media card could accidentally be damaged) nor will it allow me to put the flashpac back into its carrying case while the CF card is inserted.
8 ) It corrupts my wifes XD card which is written by her Olympus P&S!!  Warning: Be sure to test all your cameras!!  Luckily I was able to recover using recovery software.
9) You have to unscrew the back plate to get to the battery (Stupid Design).  Which rules out the convenience of carrying several batteries on extended trips.
10) Wish it had Firewire

The nice thing about the flashpac is the price (as of several years ago) and they are big.  If I had to do it all over again.. probably would have gone with a different product....  

With items like this.. its so difficult to figure out how it will fit your needs until you have already spent the money.., oh well


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 13, 2007)

they also have jump drives that you can stick sd cards in (this is what i use) that would solve ur usb problems?


----------

